# Trek 2100 vs Pilot



## rugger (Mar 1, 2005)

Hello folks,
this is a great site, I wish I had found this before I plunked down the cash.

Anyways, wondering what you all thought about my situation:

I have been biking recreationally for about 10 years. When I say recreationally though, I'm not going out sight seeing. I like to bust a nut and see how fast and long I can go. I have been using a 70's - 80's era Puch, which has been solid, but frankly is at the end of it's serviceability. Instead of putting the money in to upgrading it, I went new. Caqn't say enough good about the Puch, though, a great bike (it came with the house I bought, can't beat the price)

After trying a few models out, and some reading at other sites, I thought the Trek 2100 best fit my needs. I want something that I can go out and kick ass on, even though I'm not competing or racing (although someday I might consider it if I improve enough; I'm 44 years old).

I picked up the bike saturday, and fell in love with it immediately, it looks like a cheetah ready to spring.

However, I was doing some checking around, and found somereferences to the Trek Pilot series, and was wondering if this would more fit my needs. SOme info said that it is more an upright bike, which if you are not racing, is where I am likely to be msot of the time. I do have a stiff back, that gets sore and stiff easily, and was wondering if the Pilot would keep me more upright, less sprawled. I want to keep the racing handlebars, as at times I go in to the racing position. In was thinking that with the 2100, I could raise the bars and adjust as necessary. But should I look at the Pilot more closely? I might be able to get a trade in, as being in Maine, I haven't taken the new 2100 out yet.

thanks


----------



## clank (Sep 2, 2004)

*Sounds Familiar*

I was thinking about that same choice (2100 vs Pilot). The advice you will see on this site will emphasize testing bikes out to see what works for you before buying. That's hard to do in Maine during the Winter, believe me, I know.

The other piece of advice (and the one that has guided my probable choice) is that the more you ride, the more flexible/strong you become: stiffness is worked through rather than avoided. How much you are going to push yourself through it is up to you and not really about how much or what style of riding you have done in the past.

I rode a mountain/commuter for a long time and then a couple of years on a hybrid. That was ultimately frustrating 'cause I kept wanting to go faster than the bike would allow. Thus I am on the verge of getting more of a performance bike than an upright one. The choice has to be made by you for you. 

Whatever it is, enjoy.


----------



## rugger (Mar 1, 2005)

clank said:


> I rode a mountain/commuter for a long time and then a couple of years on a hybrid. That was ultimately frustrating 'cause I kept wanting to go faster than the bike would allow. Thus I am on the verge of getting more of a performance bike than an upright one. The choice has to be made by you for you.
> 
> Whatever it is, enjoy.


Clank, that is actually very good advice. I will take it to heart. I know the new bikes have alot of customization capability, so that's something I can consider also. I definitely do not want something that will hold me back if I want to push the edge. I want to be the limiting factor.


----------



## clank (Sep 2, 2004)

*This might be a help*

This article by Peter White helped me think about what I wanted and how to go about it. It might give you some ideas to try before buying stuff to customize the fit. 

http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/fitting.htm


----------

